# What oil to use?



## MY02GETTA (Jun 29, 2011)

i just got a gti and it has 120xxx miles do i use a lower weight oil? i kinda put 10w 40 , is mixing oil bad?


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

MY02GETTA said:


> i just got a gti and it has 120xxx miles do i use a lower weight oil? i kinda put 10w 40 , is mixing oil bad?


Year and engine in question?

Assuming your car is pre 2009, then Mobil 1 0W-40 or Castrol Syntec 5W-40 is a good place to start.


----------



## MY02GETTA (Jun 29, 2011)

its an 02 gti with i think the awp motor


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

Anything 5w-40 if you prefer a thicker oil, or any 10w-30 synth if you prefer the thinner oil, and can use it w/o excess consumption. 

When you say you added 10w-40, usually that means dino oil, with the exception of Mobil 1 High Miles or Syntec 10w-40. 

I would use the M1 HM in 10w-30, go to the M1 HM 10w-40 if it burns off. Don't worry about fancy filters, PepBoys has a big Proline generic Purolator, other places have the STP S3568. Any of the bigger Purolators are very good.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*viscosity*

the first number is the viscosity an oil of that weight would be when cold, the second when warm. all things being equal 10w-30 is thicker than 5w-40 when cold and lighter when warm.


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

Super Hans said:


> Anything 5w-40 if you prefer a thicker oil, or any 10w-30 synth if you prefer the thinner oil, and can use it w/o excess consumption.


Dude, you do know that 5W-40 is _*thinner*_ than 10W-30; don't you? Granted, when up to operating temperature the 5W-40 will thin to a far lesser degree than the 10W-30, and effectively be "thicker"; but that in no way means that 10W-30 is thinner.


----------



## Super Hans (May 27, 2011)

Uhh, the OP is in Central Florida. Like it or not, my post was NOT directed at you. 

10w-30 is thinner at all temps the OP will encounter. End of story.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*central fla*

5w-40 would be better suited


----------

